# blood shot eyes!



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey,
when I went to pick my baby up yesterday I noticed his trouble making sister had one eye that was a tiny bit blood shot and thought it was from all the fighting she did. When my baby got home he has it too, in both eyes just a tiny red mark in each eye at the top. Do you think this could be from all the fighting and biting of the face they did? Or could it be something serious? Hes going vet today or tommorow Im going to call them soon but thought id ask here aswell?


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't know but Angel has a tiny red mark like that at the top of her left eye so it could be normal? She has always had it and has never been troublesome in any way. Don't really know why it is there though.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes its like that exactly, but I think i SAW IT IN BOTH EYES!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Calm down Stef lol :lol: uits either just normal like when we have a bit of bloodshot eyes if we are tired etc, or like you say could be from fighting, or might be a little bit of conjunctiivitus - just mention it too the vet today and see what he says :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks clare lol :wave:


----------

